# برنامج Electrical Motor Control Circuits يشرح دوائر التحكم بالمواتير ارجوا التيقييم



## khaled hariri (22 أبريل 2010)

​
السلام عليكم
أثنا البحث في الشبكة صادفت هذا البرنامج 
*Electrical Motor Control Circuits 2.50*








النسخة بحجم 28.5MB
Demo

اتمنى لكم الاستفادة والدعاء

من هنا
لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله

للعلم البرنامج منقول من موقع تحميل البرنامج وليس من منتدى آخر


----------



## khaled hariri (22 أبريل 2010)

ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم


----------



## عبدالبرالزعليك (25 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم 
برنامج اكثر من رائع


----------



## ISLEMEEA (30 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khaled hariri (3 مايو 2010)

شكراً على المرور


----------



## محمد المزوري (23 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## شهاب الحصة (24 مايو 2010)

:56:مشكور جدا وجاري التحميل


----------



## ابو قشه (1 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم​


----------



## MaDo0o0 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجاري التحميل 
تقبل تحياتي،،


----------



## محمد إبن زهرة (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا​*


----------



## كهرباء مصر (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا 
بس في حد عرف يحل 
test your skill problem
مدوخاني
الاصدار الاحدث تجدونه هنا
*[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]View article[/FONT]...[/FONT]


----------



## عصام ابوخريص (15 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## رامز البياتي (16 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم تم تحميل البرنامج والتنصيب ولكن يطلب اسم ورقم للتفعيل مع الشكرالجزيل


----------



## DAD2002 (23 يناير 2011)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## ادور (23 يناير 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررر كتير لك وكل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (23 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## howkman (23 يناير 2011)

يعني ايش يسوي هذا البرنامج


----------



## saad_srs (25 يناير 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حسن-12 (9 فبراير 2011)

مشكور أخي جاري التحميل


----------



## muneer2011 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## امير بن نمر (10 مارس 2013)

اخواتنى الكرام لا استطيع تحميل البرنامج ؟؟ 
ارجو الافاده وباسرع وقت 
كما ارجو من الساده المهندسين فى تخصص plcافادتنا بكتب تعليبم برمجه او على الاقل الرموز والضطلحات التى تمكنى من فهم الدائره وتعديلها ولو بشكل بسيط . شكرا لاهتمامكم وجزاكم الله عنى خير


----------



## saud_uk (14 مارس 2013)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## aghyad (14 مارس 2013)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## رزقي محمد أسامة (17 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------

